# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Смена ID и триала бесплатной версии Teamviewer 9

## Neonl

Добрый день всем!

Думаю для кого то проблема может быть актуальной со сбросом триала Teamviewer 9, ибо помогать бывает удаленно приходится часто, а бесплатная версия имеет ограничение по времени работы.

*Сами файлы*: TV.zip

*Как пользоваться:*
Файл "nircmd.exe" закинуть в корень диска С. Это системная утилита, позволяющая работать с реестром через командную строку. В скрипте прописано постоянное место хранения утилиты в корне диска C (я не стал устанавливать и искать требуемый комплект для отладки и разработки).
Файл "REID_TV.bat"(код батника ниже) куда угодно.



```
@echo Off
echo Stoping TeamViewer
::Stop TeamViewer
net stop "teamviewer 9"
::Kill TeamViewer
echo Killing TeamViewer
taskkill /f /im teamviewer*
c:\nircmdc closeprocess TeamViewer.exe
::Delete ID from Registry
echo Deleting ID from Registry
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version7" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version8" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version9" "ClientID"
echo Change Program Files map date
::Change Date of Program Files map
c:\nircmdc setfilefoldertime "%programfiles%" now now
::Start TeamViewer
echo Starting TeamViewer
net start  "teamviewer 9"
::Show TeamViewer
c:\nircmdc exec show "%ProgramFiles%\TeamViewer\Version9\TeamViewer.exe"

@echo Off
echo Stoping TeamViewer
::Stop TeamViewer
net stop "teamviewer 9"
::Kill TeamViewer
echo Killing TeamViewer
taskkill /f /im teamviewer*
taskkill /f /im tv_w32.exe
c:\nircmdc closeprocess TeamViewer.exe
::Delete ID from Registry
echo Deleting ID from Registry
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version9" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version9" "ClientID"
echo Change Program Files map date
::Change Date of Program Files map
c:\nircmdc setfilefoldertime "%programfiles%" now now
::Start TeamViewer
echo Starting TeamViewer
net start  "teamviewer 9"
::Show TeamViewer
c:\nircmdc exec show "%ProgramFiles%\TeamViewer\Version9\TeamViewer.exe"
"%ProgramFiles%\TeamViewer\Version9\TeamViewer.exe"
```

Код не мой, я лишь подправил под требуемую версию и пошагово прошелся для отладки. Проверено на Windows 7.

Сменить вручную MAC адрес сетевой карты (инструкция тута: http://ivstar.net/kak-smenit-mak-adr...voy-karte.html ) и запустить "REID_TV.bat" от прав Администратора. Найду генератор мака - сделаю на автомате полностью. Учтите, что некоторые провайдеры любят закрывать доступ по MAC адресу, так что уточняйте сначала.

*Как работает:*
Скрипт закрывает Тима автоматически включая службы и запускает его вновь с изменением дат и т.д. После запуска получаем новый ID. Проверенно и написано под Тим 9 версии. С другими версиями работать не будет.

Надеюсь кому либо поможет продлить время триала тима.

----------

Almotcr (15.01.2016), apiary (14.05.2014), hybris (03.11.2014), Johnny_Viper (03.10.2014), massimi (10.12.2014), maxyura (06.06.2014), mfu4410 (01.08.2014), Nirida (08.08.2014), Outis (22.04.2015), ramazanchik252 (26.08.2014), sakuta (15.07.2014), visokosnik (06.06.2020), vladev (27.02.2015), wilsons (20.07.2014), yurii_z (10.05.2019), ZADR (11.07.2014)

----------


## MrDragon

У меня не срабатывает смена id. У кого-нибудь получилось всё сделать по инструкции?

----------


## Cqazqaz

Аналогично - сменил МАК, запустил батник - не работает. Так же пробовал вручную проделать данный алгоритм с переустановкой и зачисткой файлов. Тоже не работает.

----------


## TorLink

Проблема видимо в том, что в реестре нет ветки


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version9


да и вообще не нашел ClientID тимвьюера в реестре(

Однако у меня получилось со второго раза, удалил с чисткой, потом руками удалил все записи где попадалось TeamViewer, сменил мак, запустил 2 файлика из шапки и id сменился. Ура! Спасибо автору.:)

----------


## apiary

Работает, спасибо))

----------


## TorLink

Через пару дней, опять ругается. И теперь не получается сменить ID ((

----------


## Ерж74

В предлагаемом решении лишь чистится информация в реестре и меняется mac-адрес сетевой карты. По-сути важным является только смена mac-адреса.
Но когда получаем бан во второй раз - повторная смена mac не помогает (видимо на их сервере запоминается не конкретный mac, а его вариант: "автомат"/"ручной").

----------


## Ерж74

Это все работало до 8й версии. Теперь качайте патчи (гуглим).

----------


## TorLink

> Это все работало до 8й версии. Теперь качайте патчи (гуглим).


Да патчи тоже не пашет, пишет что корпорэйт или премиум, и всё равно ругается на 5 минут, а потом сбрасывается на Free ((

----------


## gobhack

До 8 норм все работало, на 9 перепробовал ВСЕ! Безуспешно. В итоге месяц назад забил и развел начальство на покупку.

----------


## ZADR

Спасибо помогло! )))))

----------


## kott707

не помогло, буду рыть дальше (после поста ТС) тимвьюер делал обновления проги, возможно убрал уязвимости.

----------


## apiary

Кстати, такая фишка, нужно поменять мак адрес на всех интерфейсах. Исключая виртуальные пожалуй. Попробуй может поможет

----------


## visokosnik

смена мак адресов ни как не помогает,
где то читал что 8-9 версии привязываются к ид локальных дисков  ,пробовал менять  и это тоже не помогло.
так что вопрос остался открытым -как поменять  ID в teamviewer v8-9
выручайте может кто нибуть уже что то накопал

----------


## gobhack

> смена мак адресов ни как не помогает,
> где то читал что 8-9 версии привязываются к ид локальных дисков  ,пробовал менять  и это тоже не помогло.
> так что вопрос остался открытым -как поменять  ID в teamviewer v8-9
> выручайте может кто нибуть уже что то накопал


у меня слетели лицензия и id после удаления tap интерфейса, походу они сделали большую завязку на сетевой карточке. Причем все остальное (локальные диски, время создания папки Program Files) не менялось

----------


## ali222

Рабочая версия Teamviewer 9.0.2542 Full+Portable+Host+ChangeID

http://letitbit.net/download/53923.5...25942.ZIP.html
http://dfiles.ru/files/sqbgiz241

Перед установкой обязательно удалить старую версию

----------

Alles (30.10.2014), psykeed (25.11.2014)

----------


## S_a_n_y_a

Работает скрипт супер на Win2008

----------


## Johnny_Viper

Win 8.1 работает на последнем релизе на текущую дату. Как-то писал для этих целей прогу (которая кроме смены id позволяла возвращать старый, что актуально для лицензий), для TV7 на 8 появилась привязка к MAC о ней я знал, но почему-то не получалось сбрасывать привязку компа к ID. Проанализирую данный скрипт внесу поправки в своей программе. Постараюсь выложить.
P.S.: Привязки к разделам диска нет.

----------


## karajan2005

Спасибо автору!! 1 день - полет нормальный!! Жду обещанных "сюрпризов" )))

----------


## pacas

Спасибо работает

----------


## wiggwr

все работает, огромное спасибо:)

----------


## Aleksandr173

не помогло на 9ке (
пробовал следующее:
- бантик из  шапки.
-чистка Revo Uninstaller Pro
-смена мак SMAC 2.7 + замена физически сетевой
-PBDownForce0331
-HardDiskSerialNumberChanger + MiniTool Partition Wizard Server Edition
- смена версий заменяет ИД, но при обнове до последней возвращает прежний.

----------


## massimi

Спасибо.
Метод работает на 100%.
Даже при наличии соединения с интернетом только по *WIFI*, (*Беспроводное Соединение*),
обязательное условие менять МАС адресс на «*Подключение по локальной сети*», иначе не сработает.

----------


## tezdal

```
@echo Off
echo Stoping TeamViewer
::Stop TeamViewer
net stop "TeamViewer 10"
::Kill TeamViewer
echo Killing TeamViewer
taskkill /f /im teamviewer*
c:\nircmdc closeprocess TeamViewer.exe
::Delete ID from Registry
echo Deleting ID from Registry
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version7" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version8" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version9" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version10" "ClientID"
echo Change Program Files map date
::Change Date of Program Files map
c:\nircmdc setfilefoldertime "%programfiles%" now now
::Start TeamViewer
echo Starting TeamViewer
net start  "TeamViewer 10
::Show TeamViewer
c:\nircmdc exec show "%ProgramFiles%\TeamViewer\Version10\TeamViewer.exe"

@echo Off
echo Stoping TeamViewer
::Stop TeamViewer
net stop "TeamViewer 10"
::Kill TeamViewer
echo Killing TeamViewer
taskkill /f /im teamviewer*
taskkill /f /im tv_w32.exe
c:\nircmdc closeprocess TeamViewer.exe
::Delete ID from Registry
echo Deleting ID from Registry
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version8" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version9" "ClientID"
c:\nircmdc regdelval "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\TeamViewer\Version10" "ClientID"
echo Change Program Files map date
::Change Date of Program Files map
c:\nircmdc setfilefoldertime "%programfiles%" now now
::Start TeamViewer
echo Starting TeamViewer
net start  "TeamViewer 10"
::Show TeamViewer
c:\nircmdc exec show "%ProgramFiles%\TeamViewer\Version10\TeamViewer.exe"
```

для 10ки если кому надо

----------

alkila (18.02.2015), m_n_a (16.12.2014), serg85 (28.02.2015)

----------


## m_n_a

Спасибо! На Windows Server 2003 с TV 10 сработало!!!

----------


## vladev

почему команда заканчивается ошибкой nircmdc  ?

----------


## tezdal

блин, друг, тебя зовут Василий, ты живешь в г. Пенза по улице Фрунзе?
если я не угадал, то прости но телепаты из нас тут хреновые.
Выложи листинг консоли сюда, будем смотреть что за ошибка, а так по туманным фразам догадываться имхо пустая затея. :)

----------

vladev (25.02.2015)

----------


## vladev

Угадал полностью))) я прост оподумал что название команды достаточно

----------


## SanalD

а если без кода, а с помощью утилиты rclientID меняем по необходимости ID и работаем дальше?

----------


## vladev

Ну портабл вроде как работает. Спасибо. Но мне хотелось понять почему батник не работает.

----------


## tezdal

nircmdc.exe в корне диска C лежит?

----------

vladev (27.02.2015)

----------


## vladev

Я ЖЕ НАПИСАЛ ЧТО nircmdc.exe  НЕ ВИЖУ В СИСТЕМЕ!!

----------


## tezdal

уважаемый, а вы первый пост читали? там архив для кого?

----------

vladev (27.02.2015)

----------


## agregat

Пора под 10 готовый комплект запилить, а то простым смертным юзерам тяжко в буковках умных разбираться!!!:confused:

----------


## SanalD

вот эта сборка десятой версии. со сменой id.

----------

murzik88 (09.12.2015), npk_katy (05.07.2015), pacas (08.04.2015), siptelphone (01.10.2015), sn4rk (27.04.2015)

----------


## pacas

Спасибо.Попробуем

----------


## sn4rk

> вот эта сборка десятой версии. со сменой id.


работает, спасибо

----------


## Rimlynin

Предлагаю вашему вниманию сборки TeamViewer с автоматическим сбросом ID или с запросом на замену, их можно скачать по следующим ссылкам:

TeamViewer 10.0.41459 RU-EN ReID & TVManager Portable Free (11,14 Мб)
http://dfiles.ru/files/h9qbot7qs
http://turbo.to/impiwokmboo9.html
http://letitbit.net/download/56994.5..._Free.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8770..._Free.exe.html
Отчет на VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/e...is/1430565870/

TeamViewer 10.0.41459 RU-EN AutoReID Portable Free (7,23 Мб)
http://dfiles.ru/files/ajvug6zd2
http://turbo.to/ikx48vgy5b03.html
http://letitbit.net/download/35993.3..._Free.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9934..._Free.exe.html 
Отчет на VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/2...is/1430566044/

TeamViewer 10.0.41459 RU-EN AutoReID & TVManager Portable Free (10,64 Мб)
http://dfiles.ru/files/n4rc6jrv9
http://turbo.to/bsdlg8byqfg9.html
http://letitbit.net/download/69696.6..._Free.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8388..._Free.exe.html 
Отчет на VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/f...is/1430566235/

TeamViewer 10.0.41459 MultiLang ReID Portable Free (8,40 Мб)
http://dfiles.ru/files/yz74oqkhc
http://turbo.to/how82ocr022v.html
http://letitbit.net/download/23843.2..._Free.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4902..._Free.exe.html 
Отчет на VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/1...is/1430566405/

TeamViewer 10.0.41459 MultiLang ReID & TVManager Portable Free (12,32 Мб)
http://dfiles.ru/files/detwrxdk5
http://turbo.to/0pcex6l3vr1d.html
http://letitbit.net/download/26383.2..._Free.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2848..._Free.exe.html 
Отчет на VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/4...is/1430566689/

TeamViewer 10.0.41459 MultiLang AutoReID Portable Free (8,40 Мб)
http://dfiles.ru/files/q9vzo6par
http://turbo.to/u2mm2bnjxw9g.html
http://letitbit.net/download/17911.1..._Free.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7145..._Free.exe.html 
Отчет на VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/1...is/1430566881/

TeamViewer 10.0.41459 MultiLang AutoReID & TVManager Portable Free (11,81 Мб)
http://dfiles.ru/files/qasce0vyk
http://turbo.to/8glbpcfhp78i.html
http://letitbit.net/download/27816.2..._Free.exe.html
http://letitbit.net/download/27816.2..._Free.exe.html 
Отчет на VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/6...is/1430567334/

----------

@Li - b@B@ (08.07.2015), afattakhov (25.05.2015), bush71 (22.12.2015), danik63 (24.05.2015), datanewworld (15.10.2015), liksoft (02.07.2015), maksimmru (01.12.2015), Mazzar00 (03.02.2016), MITYA74 (30.07.2015), murzik88 (09.12.2015), nimus (24.06.2015), pacas (08.07.2015), qqqqqq1 (09.07.2015), S.Dimon (23.07.2015), vk_66 (02.06.2015), warlock2205 (20.07.2015)

----------


## danik63

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию сборки TeamViewer с автоматическим сбросом ID или с запросом на замену, их можно скачать по следующим ссылкам:
> 
> TeamViewer 10.0.41459 RU-EN ReID & TVManager Portable Free (11,14 Мб)


Вот спасибо, выручил, я мучался, чистил все остатки менял mac и ни чего не помогало, запустил вот эту сборку и вуаля !
 скинь в личку телефон отблагодарю

----------


## virusnjk

> *Как работает:*
> Скрипт закрывает Тима автоматически включая службы и запускает его вновь с изменением дат и т.д. После запуска получаем новый ID. Проверенно и написано под Тим 9 версии. С другими версиями работать не будет.
> 
> Надеюсь кому либо поможет продлить время триала тима.


Отредактировал батник, т.е. везде где стоит 9 поставил 10 и воля, ID сброшен.

----------


## maksimmru

На 11 возможно сделать?

----------


## Rimlynin

> На 11 возможно сделать?


Попробуешь расскажи о результате. Как говорят, достаточно лишь 10 заменить на 11 в скрипте.

----------


## Andry.Boris

День добрый!

Сборка TeamViewer 10.0.41459 MultiLang AutoReID & TVManager Portable Free (11,81 Мб)
отлично работает...
будет ли аналогичная сборка на 11 тиме?

----------


## Rimlynin

> День добрый!
> 
> Сборка TeamViewer 10.0.41459 MultiLang AutoReID & TVManager Portable Free (11,81 Мб)
> отлично работает...
> будет ли аналогичная сборка на 11 тиме?


Аналогичные мои сборки TeamViewer ReID Portable нужно искать на RuTracker в том числе и 11 версии уже давно есть. Я выкладывал только там.

----------

Joltiy (29.01.2016)

----------


## Andry.Boris

> Аналогичные мои сборки TeamViewer ReID Portable нужно искать на RuTracker в том числе и 11 версии уже давно есть. Я выкладывал только там.


Автору огромное спасибо, нашел на RuTracker ...

----------


## SanalD

> вот эта сборка десятой версии. со сменой id.


Вот эта сборка 11-й версии со сменой ID. Также и здесь

----------

IrinaKostroma (18.01.2016), Ivasya (17.01.2016), Joltiy (29.01.2016), liksoft (09.02.2016), pacas (15.01.2016), xNick81x (04.05.2016)

----------


## xslava2008

Здравствуйте! А как скачать?

----------


## KIBADOZ

> Попробуешь расскажи о результате. Как говорят, достаточно лишь 10 заменить на 11 в скрипте.


Верно.
Проверено на TV 11.0.56083
На Windows 7
На Windows Server 2008
Полет нормальный!!!

----------


## SanalD

Вот эта сборка 11-й версии со сменой ID. Также и здесь http://rusfolder.com/44628902

----------


## SanalD

Есть временное  решение смены ID teamviewer 12-йверсии и видео к нему

----------


## KIBADOZ

Народ незаморачивайтесь!
при помощи программы MiniTool Partition Wizard меняем серийный номер винта и будет счастье вам

----------


## SanalD

*здесьможно скачать новый репак teamviewer 12 с утилитой для легкой смены ID.*

----------

vadim1c (27.01.2017)

----------


## SanalD

> *здесьможно скачать новый репак teamviewer 12 с утилитой для легкой смены ID.*


а здесь видео где показано что и как делать.

----------


## operkot88

> *здесьможно скачать новый репак teamviewer 12 с утилитой для легкой смены ID.*


А троян в TeamViewer_Service.exe это нормально? =)

----------


## SanalD

> А троян в TeamViewer_Service.exe это нормально? =)


выбросьте свой антивирус) эта служба пропатчена для смены ID и дальнейшей работоспособности.

----------


## SanalD

> а здесь видео где показано что и как делать.


вот более  свежая версия

----------


## Rimlynin

TeamViewer 12.0.75813 Free with Reset ID (со сменой ID)
на youtube?

----------


## SanalD

Вот 13-я версия teamviewer с Reset ID https://turbo.to/569ltu6ka45n.html
А это средство https://turbo.to/g2g840ld6pna.html работает с любой версией тима.

----------

klad7777777 (16.05.2019), spgi (11.05.2019), staiki (29.06.2019), Ироида (24.04.2019)

----------


## rikony

уже 14  вышла

----------


## staiki

Всем привет. Нет лекарства на 14 версию? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## staiki

> А это средство https://turbo.to/g2g840ld6pna.html работает с любой версией тима.


С 14 версией работает - не подскажете?

----------


## тэсса

А зачем Яндекс подцеаили ?...

----------


## LucifernFA

> С 14 версией работает - не подскажете?


Работает.
Устанавливаете 14 версию, "патчите" утилитой,которая по ссылке, предварительно скопировав ее в папку с установленным TeamViewer. Затем обновляете ее до 15 версии (на состояние 01.01.2020). Всё работает.

----------

